# Info required on how long after a miscarriage can your doctor detect you had one.



## Miss Kennedy

Hi Ladies


I need urgent advise, about 6 weeks ago i had all the symptoms that shows to a miscarriage but had no idea those were the symptoms.I got my period for about 5 days i was bleeding heavily thought it was normal as i did not get my period for a couple of months. day 3 i started getting this cramps felt like labor pains as i have a 2 year old i knew what the feeling like that. day 4 i startted passing big clots of blood but did not think anything of it, i know that should not have been my reaction to it, i did not take note i did not think i was pregnant as i just got my period back a month before that. i did not go see a doctor about this its been 6 weeks would the doctor be able to tell me if i had a miscarriage or not after so long. Please ladies i really need advise, i did not get my period after that again pregnancy test shows negative please advise according.Sad in need of real advise will my doctor be able to detect i had a miscarriage after 6 weeks


----------



## blueskai

In all honesty I don't think there's any way you could tell now. It's too far for your hormone levels to be tested as they'd be back to normal now.

I guess you can only go with the symptoms you had at the time, and they do lean towards you sadly suffering a loss, I'm sorry 

:hugs:

xo


----------



## ThinkPositiv

yeah, i dont think there is any way to tell after the fact, as your hormones would likely be back to normal. sorry for your loss. but i would reccommend seeing your doctor and explaining your situation as often even with natural miscarriages, if that was the case, they like to follow up with an ultrasound to ensure all the products of conception passed. make sure you take care of yourself. hugs


----------

